# Sand Hollow Reservoir Fishing - Awesome!



## Kraken Bass (Sep 7, 2013)

Had a great night out on the water with my dad at Sand Hollow Reservoir fishing. We caught the majority of our fish deep on a drop shot rig. Here is a link to the map of where we fished: Fishing Sand Hollow

Hope you can get out on these spots and catch a few as well! Here's a picture of one of the bigger fish of the night


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nice bass as usual,by the way you are much more handsome with your tongue not sticking out


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

Nice fish. I was down fishing at Sand Hollow over the Labor Day weekend from the shore over by the dam. I caught about a dozen largemouths in about 2 hours. Most of them were 12-14". All are still swimming, but one that I took home to eat.


----------

